# My wife's famous.



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 1, 2013)

Her pic is in Woods n Water.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Quail man (Sep 1, 2013)

I hear ya! You go down there this weekend?


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a big ole speck. Congrats to the wife on a great catch and new found celeb status.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 2, 2013)

hoss trout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congrats to her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedcop (Sep 2, 2013)

somebody sure got spanked. Congrats! nice fish


----------



## Ricky (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice Trout!Congrats to her!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks. Her pic got in Coastal Angler too.


----------



## 56willysnut (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats to your wife on her gator trout!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 7, 2013)

Man what a Nice Gator Trout!!


----------



## 7 point (Sep 11, 2013)

I saw her in the woodsnwater mag congrads to yall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2013)

GAYTORRRRRRRRRR !!!  Congrats !!!


----------

